# Shells



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

How big are the shells used by shelldwellers? I was told escargot shells on ebay but there seems to be several sizes. I was curious as to how big the shells you all use are and how big are the openings.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

Will apple snail shells work or are they too big?


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

*** dropped in applesnail shells of various sizes and my fish have used them.


----------



## FinalJenemba (Feb 8, 2012)

Just get these: http://www.amazon.com/Chantifrais-Escar ... 620&sr=8-1

They are cheap and there's no reason to use anything else. I used two boxes for my 29g and the fish love them.


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

I have occies and they prefer escargot shells. I also have land snail shells which are 3-4 inch in diameter which my caudopunks prefer. They are facultative shellies though.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Shell size will depend on the particular species of fish you are planning on keeping.

I've tried the Muffin snail shells (land snail) with my Caudopunctatus and they aren't interested in them for spawning. They seem to prefer the rocks instead.

My Similis will use Escargot & large Whale eye shells, the Occies like large Whale eye & Muffin snail shells, and the Ornatipinnis like Muffin snail shells also.

What shellies were you considering?


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

It is no longer considering. I was given a really good deal on 10 caudopunctatus and 7 compressiceps sumbu dwarf. I now have two tanks of shellies!


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

What would be a good companions for the caudopunctatus?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Apple snail eggs are great as are escargot eggs. Stay away from marine shells (or shells that are heavy/thick) as many shell dwellers will move them around.

I keep shellies, it's almost a religion . I use these http://www.amazon.com/Chantifrais-E...IR5U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333670543&sr=8-1 I swear by them, and they are wonderfully cheap and come very clean.

Edit: I used 1 whole box for a 4' 55gal with ornatipinnis and another box for a 10g tank of multis.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

reddhawkk said:


> It is no longer considering. I was given a really good deal on 10 caudopunctatus and 7 compressiceps sumbu dwarf. I now have two tanks of shellies!


Eeeek! I would recommend a 5' tank or 2 tanks (with sand) . I never mix species of shell dweller, too much competition for shells and territory. Never kept sumbu, but if they are anything like other Altolamprologus they are notorious fry/egg eaters. Be warned.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Ptyochromis said:


> reddhawkk said:
> 
> 
> > It is no longer considering. I was given a really good deal on 10 caudopunctatus and 7 compressiceps sumbu dwarf. I now have two tanks of shellies!
> ...


Erm I dissagree. I have up to three species of shellys in my tanks. punks and sumbu work well together down to about big three foot tanks or better 4 foot, 5 is overkill.

Sure sumbu will get some young (just as te caudos will get some sumbu young if you are lucky enough to get those to breed (far harder)) but if the caudos work as a teem they should be able to raise young. Its the sumbu that may lose too many for it to be a good mix.

But a breeding tank contains just one species. Of caurse.

All the best James


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

They are still small and both have their own tank


----------

